# First DCC++ setup



## bruferrit (Dec 29, 2020)

I have an Arduino Mega and a Arduino motor shield setup (jumper from 2 to 13). I am using a laptop with windows 10 pro installed.

I am providing power to the motor shield with a Tech II dc controller, locomotives are HO scale Bachmann DCC installed.

I am connecting to a 30" long program track, I am able to read the CV codes from the locomotives. I change the default 3 to the train number, Name the loco and add it to the roster. I try to test run the locomotive (on the programming track) and nothing, no sign of life.

when I detect the decoder it gives me a 2 or 4 channel Bachmann to choose from, I chose the 2 channel and tried the 4 channel, same thing no sign of life to run with throttle.

any ideas?

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure you cannot run a loco on the program track. You should have another pair of wires from "A" of motor
shield connected to the layout track.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Is it possible you need the startup code first? I have a scaletrains sd60 that works like that. It's f8 for it. You get the startup noise and then the throttle works.

I also have the dcc++ set up and I use JMRI. Little teething pain in the beginning but works for me ...

Also... I recall now the horn I think is f1 on many or most. Good test.

And... Worst case you can connect through the arduino serial line console and try some hand typed in commands. I don't recall the details but it's documented.

Oh wait some have a dc or dcc mode. So you might hit that cv if there is one to get that set to dcc operation. Seems a little odd, I hope that's correct. I guess it could be a switch. Most the newer ones just work either way 

Yet I'm sure I had one in which in the programming track I had to hit that cv to get it to respond. That's my memory...


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

A programming track has limited power and sometimes if the decoder has a keepalive on it the programming track will not work so the keep alive needs to be unplugged.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

From DCC++ EX

Note
Make sure you place the loco on the MAIN track, not the PROGRAM track. Check your wiring. On an Arduino Motor Shield, Motor Output “A” should connect to your MAIN track and “B” to the PROGRAM track.


----------

